# Angler beschießt Badenden mit Futterschleuder



## rippi (3. August 2021)

Wie es eigentlich formuliert sein sollte:

*Angler soll Badenden mit Futterschleuder beschossen haben*

Ein unbekannter Angler soll am Freitag zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr im Mooswaldsee in Günzburg einem 80 Jahre alten Badegast mit einer Futterschleuder beschossen haben. Nachdem es zu einer Auseinandersetzung kam, soll der Angler laut Aussagen von XYZ zuerst mit seiner Montage und der Rute nach dem Badenden ausgeworfen haben. Als der Angler den Schwimmer nicht getroffen haben soll, will XYZ bemerkt haben, dass der Unbekannte eine Futterschleuder hervorgeholt haben soll und anschließend mit mehreren Steinen auf den 80-Jährigen geschossen haben soll. Auch dabei traf er nicht, weshalb die Polizei nun nach Zeugen sucht, die den Vorfall bestätigen können und ggf. Angaben zum Angler machen können.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. August 2021)

Wow, ein richtiger Held, gegen einen Opa im Wasser feuern?
Wieder mal ein revierverteidigungs Gehabe!
Hoffentlich lässt er sich ermitteln.
Ich glaube diesen Vorgang übrigens ungesehen, denn wir haben genügend von solchen Knalltüten in unseren Reihen.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube diesen Vorgang übrigens ungesehen, denn wir haben genügend von solchen Knalltüten in unseren Reihen.


Leider sehr richtig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2021)

Eine nicht die Bezeichnung "Angler" verdienende Schande auf zwei Beinen. Möge sich der alte Herr nicht über diesen Trottel aufregen und seine restliche Lebenszeit mit dieser Amöbe verschwenden. Strafe: Bigbaits mit einer DDR Rute mindestens 8h am Tag die nächsten 10 Wochen werfen lassen.


----------



## Heilbutt (3. August 2021)

Ich stimme euch grundsätzlich zu, allerdings wissen wir alle nicht ob, bzw. welche Art von "Dialog" vorher zwischen den beiden stattfand...

... was natürlich immer noch keinesfalls rechtfertigt jemanden absichtlich verletzen, ja bei einem Volltreffer auch leicht umbringen zu wollen,
bzw. dies in Kauf zu nehmen!!! Keine Frage!!!
Ich will nur damit sagen das es möglicherweise ZWEI Knalltüten gab...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2021)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich stimme euch grundsätzlich zu, allerdings wissen wir alle nicht ob, bzw. welche Art von "Dialog" vorher zwischen den beiden stattfand...
> 
> ... was natürlich immer noch keinesfalls rechtfertigt jemanden absichtlich verletzen, ja bei einem Volltreffer auch leicht umbringen zu wollen,
> bzw. dies in Kauf zu nehmen!!! Keine Frage!!!
> ...



Ein See sollte für alle Menschen und ihre Interessen unter den Spielregeln des Miteinanders zugänglich sein. Wenn besagter angelnder Nichtangler an der Badestelle herumtrollt, steht dem Mann zumindest ein mahnendes Wort zu. Wobei ich bezweifle, das ein 80 Jähriger sich mit dem Typus "Aldichampagner im Tetrapak" anlegt. Denn genau solche Vögel schießen mit Futterschleudern auf Menschen.

Wir alle wissen, wie nervig die Sommerzeit an Angelgewässern sein kann, aber bitte: Ist es Menschen bei 35 Grad übel zu nehmen, wenn im heimischen Baggerloch geplanscht wird, weil das Freibad von der Gemeinde vor Jahren schon geschlossen wurde? Klar, sie lassen Müll liegen, die Hunde scheißen überall hin, etc. pp., das tun diese Menschen aber auch vor ihrer Haustür, in der Innenstadt oder gar im Wohnzimmer. Es ist garantiert kein Grund, das Angler sich berufen fühlen, jedes Gewässer einzig in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. August 2021)

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass bis einer mit der Futterschleuder und Steinen auf nen Opa schießt, es schon vorher heiß hergegangen sein könnte.
Das Alter spielt da eigentlich keine Rolle - es gibt auch blöde alte Menschen 
Gerne gemacht hätte ich sowas auch schon, aber die Vernunft hält einen immer davon ab - zum Glück.
Kann mich noch gut erinnern, als zwei Badegäste mit ihren Kötern ne viertel Stunde zwischen meinen Ruten rumgeturnt sind, die Töhlen sich ständig in den Schnüren verheddert haben und die Ruten umgerissen haben... Da kann einen schonmal der Kragen platzen. Und das war nicht am Badestrand. Ich hab dann eingepackt und bin gegangen, aber eigentlich hätt ich auch gern die Futterschleuder eingesetzt!!!


----------



## Heilbutt (3. August 2021)

Alles richtig!
Und während der eine völlig zurecht "zum abkühlen" ins Wasser steigt, zückt der andere ne Waffe!
(was in diesem Fall eine Futterschleuder mit Kieselsteinen sehr wohl ist!!!)
Hätte er ihn (ernsthaft) getroffen, würde diese Meldung sicher noch durch ganz andere Medien gehen!!!

Will nur sagen:
Wir alle (außer der betreffende Angler liest hier mit) wissen nicht, was vorher alles so war!!!
Zumindest geht aus dieser Meldung nichts weiter hervor.

Und ich merke es an mir:
Ich dachte immer mit fortschreitendem Alter wird man ruhiger und gelassener!?!
Ja scheißerle! Gegenüber "unsozialen Mitmenschen" also Ar...öchern eben, werde ich immer intoleranter und gereizter!!!
Keine Ahnung warum?! 
Blöd nur das die körperliche Verfassung im Gegensatz dazu von Jahrzehnt zu Jahrzehnt immer weiter nachlässt!!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2021)

Dazu ist die Region in den Fokus zu nehmen und mal wieder interessant,
bzw. die persönliche anglerische Nichtidentifikation mit dieser Region der Sonderlinge, Moosbuckel u.a.m.









						Vogel - Beobachtungsturm am Mooswaldsee
					

Vom Vogelbeobachtungsturm im Leipheimer Moos aus hat man einen weiten Blick.




					www.bayerisch-schwaben.de
				




Also Bayrisch Schwaben, da ticken die Uhren dann wohl immer noch langsamer auf 1815 und die Gemüter wallen wie in alten Hagestolz-Zeiten und das Ehrenduell ist immer noch in Reichweite ...


----------



## DenizJP (3. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> warf der Angler zuerst mit seiner Montage und der Rute nach dem Badenden



wer kennt es nicht?

Als mich ne alte Oma am anderen Ufer angebrüllt hat, habe ich auch zuerst meine Shimano Twin Power nach ihr geworfen und anschließend meine Morethan...


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> wer kennt es nicht?
> 
> Als mich ne alte Oma am anderen Ufer angebrüllt hat, habe ich auch zuerst meine Shimano Twin Power nach ihr geworfen und anschließend meine Morethan...


Die Lidl Ruten Fraktion könnte es sich ja leisten  .....aber die würden wahrscheinlich mit Bierdosen werfen


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Lidl Ruten Fraktion könnte es sich ja leisten  .....aber die würden wahrscheinlich mit Bierdosen werfen


Meine 1. Rute war auch von Lidl, ich konnte mir den Verlust nicht leisten und Nein, ich trinke kein Bier.


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. August 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Meine 1. Rute war auch von Lidl, ich konnte mir den Verlust nicht leisten und Nein, ich trinke kein Bier.


Ich hab auch zwei Lidl Ruten aus den Anfängen........perfekt fürs erste, und trink auch Bier, aber ich will lieber Angeln und auch das (eine) Bier genießen.
Das einzigste was ein energischer Störenfried von mir erwarten könnte, ist meine recht heftige Lautstärke wenn ich mal aufdrehe, zum Glück für die meisten bin ich aber ruhig wie ein Faultier  Ich denke, dort sind einfach zwei Hitzköpfe aufeinander geraten, wenns denn so heftig war, wie die Presse das dort darstellt....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> wer kennt es nicht?
> 
> Als mich ne alte Oma am anderen Ufer angebrüllt hat, habe ich auch zuerst meine Shimano Twin Power nach ihr geworfen und anschließend meine Morethan...


Geht ja noch... Wenn erst Stühle und Liegen fliegen, wird's extrem. Aber auch das gab's sicher hier und da schon


----------



## NaabMäx (3. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wow, ein richtiger Held, gegen einen Opa im Wasser feuern?
> Wieder mal ein revierverteidigungs Gehabe!
> Hoffentlich lässt er sich ermitteln.
> Ich glaube diesen Vorgang übrigens ungesehen, denn wir haben genügend von solchen Knalltüten in unseren Reihen.
> ...


Wenn schießen, - dann versenken.

So einen schlechten Schützen gibt es unter Anglern nicht.  
Nur gezündel gegen Angler.


----------



## robfen (3. August 2021)

Klar eine Montage nach anderen zu schmeißen geht gar nicht und kann im Ernstfall je nach Bebleiung auch tödlich ausgehen aber der ganze Artikel ist ohne Vorgeschichte nicht einschätzbar. 
Wie rücksichtslos, dreist und asozial sich manch anderer Gewässernutzer wissentlich sowie unwissentlich gegenüber Anglern benehmen ist einfach nur traurig und ich war selbst schon kurz vor dem Platzen...


----------



## fishhawk (3. August 2021)

Hallo,

bisher scheint ja nur der Badegast den Vorfall aus seiner Sicht geschildert zu haben.
Das kann so passiert sein, aber evtl. auch anders.
Ob der Angler tatsächlich mit Steinen geschossen hat oder mit Teigkugeln, wird der Badegast nur schwer erkennen können.  Ob der Mann absichtlich oder wegen mangelnder Treffsicherheit verfehlt wurde, wohl ebenfalls nicht.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den grünen Bundestagsabgeordneten, der trotz Badeverbotes in eine Angelzone geschwommen ist und sich dann mit ein paar Jugendlichen angelegt hat, die dort angelten und ihn mit Warnschüssen aus der Futterschleuder verscheuchen wollten.

Egal was nun tatsächlich passiert ist, ich halte es für besser, sich da als Angler nicht provozieren zu lassen.

Bei solchen Aktionen gibt es wohl nur Verlierer.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. August 2021)

Ich frage mich gerade; wenn der "Angler" den Opa mit der Montage nicht treffen konnte, wie weit mag der Badende wohl weg gewesen sein...


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2021)

Meine Meinung:
ich habe absolut kein Recht , warum auch immer, auf Irgendjemand mit einem Katapult zu schießen.Der kann auch 2 m groß 120 kg wiegen und Weltmeister in Karate sein und nicht Opa und 80.
Ich habe nicht das Recht jemdanden absichtlich verletzten zu wollen, auch nicht auf dme Wege , dass ich das irgendwie in Kauf nehme, ohne es zu beanbsichtigen.##

Wenn ich dieses Tun irgendwie bejahe- verlassse ich den Boden des in D-land und Mitteleuropa geregeltenden Lebens!#
Damit würde ich den Einsatz von Waffen ( Katapult) als legitimes Mittel zur Konfliktbewältigung unterstützen / bejahen und da hört einfach der Spaß auf.

Gruß A.


----------



## fishhawk (3. August 2021)

Hallo,


angler1996 schrieb:


> ich habe absolut kein Recht , warum auch immer, auf Irgendjemand mit einem Katapult zu schießen.


In der beschriebenen  Situation nicht.


----------



## Michael.S (3. August 2021)

Da erinnere ich mich auch noch an eine Sache ich gehe im Sommer in der Badesaisong extra früh ans Wasser , das ist ein stark besuchter Badesee , am Hauptsee darf mann deshalb in der Badesaisong gar nicht Angeln , also mus mann weitab vom Badestrand Angeln wo es erlaubt ist , da sitze ich dann so eine Std und ein Opa geht genau an meinem Angelplatz ins Wasser , auf meine Frage was das soll ob er noch alle Latten am Zaun hat meinte er nur er geht hier immer ins Wasser , was soll mann da nun machen , ich habe ihn schwimmen lassen , was anderes blieb mir ja auch nicht über


----------



## fishhawk (3. August 2021)

Hallo,


Michael.S schrieb:


> ich habe ihn schwimmen lassen


vernünftige Entscheidung.


----------



## yukonjack (3. August 2021)

Ich kenne das Problem nur zu gut und verstehe jeden Angler der da mal durchdreht.


----------



## fishhawk (3. August 2021)

Hallo,


yukonjack schrieb:


> und verstehe jeden Angler der da mal durchdreht.


Warum da jemand die Hutschnur platzen könnte kann ich zwar auch nachvollziehen, fände das Verhalten aber trotzdem  nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Lil Torres (3. August 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade; wenn der "Angler" den Opa mit der Montage nicht treffen konnte, wie weit mag der Badende wohl weg gewesen sein...


bei 5 bier und 'ner flasche korn reichen 2 meter... 

spaß beiseite. abgesehen davon das es ein absolutes no-go ist, sollte man sich auch hier mal beide seiten anhören. im endeffekt wissen wir nicht was dort vorgefallen ist. trotzdem, wie gesagt... rechtfertigen tut es so eine aktion nicht.



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem nur zu gut und verstehe jeden Angler der da mal durchdreht.


ja... ich gehöre auch zu denen, die dieses problem sehr wohl kennen. zwei meiner hausgewässer sind badeseen. ich muss mehrmals im jahr eine faust in die tasche machen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Opa geht genau an meinem Angelplatz ins Wasser , auf meine Frage was das soll ob er noch alle Latten am Zaun hat meinte er nur er geht hier immer ins Wasser , was soll mann da nun machen , ich habe ihn schwimmen lassen , was anderes blieb mir ja auch nicht über



Kenne ich von Hundeführern. Ist definitiv schwierig, wenn abgesteckte Kompromisszonen von einzelnen Leuten immer wieder bewusst ignoriert werden. Helfen nur Strafen, allerdings keine vor den Kopf geballerte Birnenbleie. Ich leide definitiv mit dir (euch), an der Elbe kann ich dieser Situation gottseidank ausweichen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. August 2021)

Kommentare sind hier dabei... 
Auf nen alten Mann mit einer Futterschleuder schießen, wasn Held 
Würd' man auf mich mit einer Futterschleuder schießen, wäre die Polizei wohl das kleinere Problem für denjenigen.


----------



## rustaweli (3. August 2021)

Verstehe absolut die Empörung. 
Aber die Vorstellung der Situation hat für mich schon eine gewisse Komik! 
Denke da gerade an Nuhr und wie er eine Situation als Autofahrer am Zebrastreifen mit extra langsamen Rentnern beschreibt. Was haben meine Frau und ich gelacht.   
Ich mag den Provo Opi und Schleuderkalle und bedanke mich für die Situationskomik!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (3. August 2021)

Ich komme ja grob aus der Region und habe in Günzburg auch schon gefischt, jedoch nicht an diesem Gewässer. Dem Narrativ, dass es in unserer Region mehr von den Sonderlinge, Moosbuckel u.a.m. gibt muss ich doch deutlich Widersprechen. Meine unangenehmsten Begegnungen mit anderen Anglern hatte ich in bei meinen kurzen Aufenthalten im Nordosten... Seggel gibt es einfach überall.

Insgesamt muss ich mich über dieses allgemeine Rumgeweine wegen Hunden, Badegästen u.ä. doch wundern. Mein am häufigsten befischtes Hausgewässer ist ein Badesee. Es ist ein alter ca. 5 ha großer Baggersee klassisch als Naherholungsgebiet angelegt mit ca.  1/3 Liegewiese, Kiosk, Volleyballfelder, etc. und der ist im Sommer extrem gut besucht. Zum Glück wurde das Angeln am Badestrand noch nicht explizit untersagt, aber logischerweise ist es im Sommer außer in den ersten 1-2 Tagesstunden nahezu unmöglich dort zu fischen, aber dann bleiben einem immer noch die anderen 2/3 des Sees, die man aber auch nicht exklusiv hat.

Ich erlebe dort im groben 3 Arten von Badegästen bzw. anderen Besuchern:

1. die es gar nicht interessiert und die einfach ihr Ding durchziehen (z.B. neben einem ins Wasser steigen und Losschwimmen)
2. diejenigen die extra Rücksicht nehmen (wollen) und weggehen oder sich entschuldigen, dass sie die Fische vertreiben
3. diejenigen die es einem bewusst vermiesen wollen und extra laut und mit Getöse ins Wasser gehen

Am Ende sind mir alle 3 Gruppen ziemlich egal. Wen ich glauben würde ich würde wegen diesen "Störungen" weniger fangen würde ich dort nicht hingehen. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Die Fische haben gelernt, dass von diesen merkwürdig trägen Schwimmern keinerlei Gefahr aus geht und sogar im Gegenteil dort wo die sich rumtreiben die Gefahr, dass die Sache einen Haken hat, extrem gering ist. Selbst bei den Krawallos ist es ja meistens so, dass die nach 30-45min wieder verschwunden sind und sehr oft kamen dann wenige Minuten danach die Bisse. Wie ich vermute weil die Fische den aufgewühlten Boden und die damit aufgeschreckte Nahrung bewusst als Fressplatz anschwimmen.

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Gruppen die mich wirklich an diesen Gewässern stören Betrunkene und die "Tiermörder" grölenden PETRA Jünger, die leider in letzter Zeit deutlich häufiger werden.


----------



## rustaweli (3. August 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade; wenn der "Angler" den Opa mit der Montage nicht treffen konnte, wie weit mag der Badende wohl weg gewesen sein...


Oder was für ein Angler?! 
Was genau wollte er eigentlich mit einer Pose erreichen? 
Wie bringt er sonst diese ins Ziel? Warum kein Überwerfen und einziehen? Wie weit streuend legt er wohl seine Futterplätze an? 
Welchen Stil legte der Schwimmer an den Tag? Rücken, Brust, Graulen?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. August 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auf nen alten Mann mit einer Futterschleuder schießen,


Ob alt, jung, Mann, Frau divers usw. wäre mir bei der Beurteilung des Geschehens egal.

So was gehört sich aus meiner Sicht nicht, egal ob provoziert oder nicht.

Ob man je erfahren wird, ob es sich tatsächlich so zugetragen hat ?


----------



## NaabMäx (3. August 2021)

Den Angler zu ermitteln, wäre ein leichtes.

Durch die miserable Berichterstattung geht jeder von etwas anderem aus, entsprechend Erfahrungen, fiktiven Annahmen und aktueller Gemütslage. 

Wenn ein Reporter so schreibt, dann weis man sofort, von welcher Gruppierung dieser Reporter / das Schandblatt angehaucht ist und was das Ziel ist- sein soll.
Darüber kann man hier Urteilen.

Der Schreiberling geht davon aus, dass nur "Geistig Minderbemittelte" dies zu lesen bekommen. Egal ob sich das am Schluss als war, nicht nachweisbar, oder falsch herausgestellt. - Das ist beurteilbar.

Ist es eine Starfbestand / Delikt, dass ein Reporter so schreibt?
Ist es einen Strafbestand / Delikt, einen Angler bei der Ausübung seines Vorhabens, gewollt zu stören?


----------



## thanatos (4. August 2021)

ü 80 - na da kann es schon Probleme geben - eine kleine Begebenheit -
halb lustig - halb traurig .
Meine Nichten unter Zehn wollten mit meinem Kahn fahren - gut durften sie 
ich war grad auf meinem Bau beschäftigt da kommt eine heulend an 
" da ist ein Mann der läßt uns nich anlegen "  ich nun schnell runter -
und da stand er nun - mein Nachbar - mit seiner Bambusrute stur wie ein Esel -
ich darf überall hier angeln - ja aber jetzt nicht an  *meinem* Anleger - der da ist immer frei 
3 Meter weiter - nein er ist nach Hause gegangen und erzählte seinem Sohn 
" da ist ein Mann gekommen der hat mich weg gejagt " 
Ich habe dann versucht ihm das zu erklären - seine Reaktion -
" watt du warst dat - ick leg dir gleich übers Knie " rüstig und aktiv war er
bis zum Ende ü 90 aber naja oben wurde es etwas eingerostet -
was mich etwas traurig gemacht hat - er ist nie wieder angeln gegangen .


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2021)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ist es einen Strafbestand / Delikt, einen Angler bei der Ausübung seines Vorhabens, gewollt zu stören?


Auf alle Fälle eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach Art 66 Abs. 3 BayFiG.

Darauf könnte man betreffende Personen zumindest hinweisen.

 Zur Selbstjustiz berechtigt das natürlich nicht.

Bei solchen Erzählungen aus einseitiger Sicht, ohne Zeugen und Beweise, bin ich immer  etwas skeptisch.

Betrifft nicht nur 80-jährige Badegäste. sondern auch aktive Politiker/innen, Journalisten, usw. .


----------



## Kanal-Angler (5. August 2021)

*Solche Angelidioten bringen uns vernünftige Angler um unseren eh schon zu Unrecht angekratzten sauberen Ruf.*


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Blöd nur das die körperliche Verfassung im Gegensatz dazu von Jahrzehnt zu Jahrzehnt immer weiter nachlässt!!!


*neiiin,* dass ist absolut gut so!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

Vogel - Beobachtungsturm am Mooswaldsee
					

Vom Vogelbeobachtungsturm im Leipheimer Moos aus hat man einen weiten Blick.




					www.bayerisch-schwaben.de
				





es könnte sich natürlich auch um einen 80jährigen Vogelfuzzi handeln,
wie wir alle wissen sind wir Angler für solche Leute des Teufels.
Es könnte also durchaus sein, dass da jemand einfach nur einen Angler verunglimpfen will.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

und wie rippi schon richtig schrieb, es muss heißen: Angler soll Badenden beschossen haben und nicht Angler hat ....
eine solche Vorverurteilung geht gar nicht


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (5. August 2021)

Wie gut das er in Deutschland geangelt hat, oder den Opa beschossen hat
Also nicht gut, aber hätte er sich das in NL geleistet wäre er dafür ins Gefängnis gegangen 
Futterschleudern, in NL, Katapulte genannt fallen in NL unters Waffengesetz 
Selbst nur das anfüttern von Kaprfen mit einer Futterschleuder kann mehrere hundert Euro kosten
Setzt man so eine Futterschleuder gegen Menschen ein bleibt nur Gefängnis, auch wenn man ihn nur mit Maden beschießt


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wie gut das er in Deutschland geangelt hat, oder den Opa beschossen hat
> Also nicht gut, aber hätte er sich das in NL geleistet wäre er dafür ins Gefängnis gegangen
> Futterschleudern, in NL, Katapulte genannt fallen in NL unters Waffengesetz
> Selbst nur das anfüttern von Kaprfen mit einer Futterschleuder kann mehrere hundert Euro kosten
> Setzt man so eine Futterschleuder gegen Menschen ein bleibt nur Gefängnis, auch wenn man ihn nur mit Maden beschießt


Hallo,

da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich dachte bis jetzt nur unsere Gesetzesmacher hätten in Punkto Waffengesetz etwas abwegige Vorstellungen (sehr gelinde ausgedrückt). 
Da es bei den Niederländern offensichtlich genauso ist, sehe ich das jetzt ein bißchen gelassener. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. August 2021)

Präzisionsschleuder fallen in Deutschland schon lange unter verbotene Gegenstände, deshalb ist solch eine Reklame nicht gut für uns Angler. Nicht das jemand auf dumme Ideen kommt, ruck zuck ist dann auch die Madenschleuder weg oder das Wurfrohr.


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wie gut das er in Deutschland geangelt hat, oder den Opa beschossen hat
> Also nicht gut, aber hätte er sich das in NL geleistet wäre er dafür ins Gefängnis gegangen
> Futterschleudern, in NL, Katapulte genannt fallen in NL unters Waffengesetz
> Selbst nur das anfüttern von Kaprfen mit einer Futterschleuder kann mehrere hundert Euro kosten
> Setzt man so eine Futterschleuder gegen Menschen ein bleibt nur Gefängnis, auch wenn man ihn nur mit Maden beschießt


oh, das wusste ich garnicht. Wie machen die holländischen Angler als traditionelle Friedfischprofis denn dann das Anfüttern mit Maden oder Partikeln beim Posenangeln?
Nicht mehr das Katapult nutzen zu können wäre z.B. für meine Art der Angelei wirklich katastrophal.


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Präzisionsschleuder fallen in Deutschland schon lange unter verbotene Gegenstände, deshalb ist solch eine Reklame nicht gut für uns Angler. Nicht das jemand auf dumme Ideen kommt, ruck zuck ist dann auch die Madenschleuder weg oder das Wurfrohr.


ganz genau! So ein unbeherrschter Idiot.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ganz genau! So ein unbeherrschter Idiot.


wenn es sich denn auch tatsächlich so zugetragen hat, 
Niemand kann es bezeugen, es gibt nur die Aussage des etwas älteren Herrn,
Wie gesagt könnte dieser ja auch der Vogelschützerriege angehören und einfach nur Anglerbashing betzreiben.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (5. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> oh, das wusste ich garnicht. Wie machen die holländischen Angler als traditionelle Friedfischprofis denn dann das Anfüttern mit Maden oder Partikeln beim Posenangeln?
> Nicht mehr das Katapult nutzen zu können wäre z.B. für meine Art der Angelei wirklich katastrophal.


Einige Stippangler nutzen einen Pole-Cup, ansonsten formt man Futterbälle die man ins Wasser wirft.
Es gibt ja auch Madenkleber, so das man aus Maden Kugeln formen kann
Die richtig harten Angler haben gelernt Maden in den Mund zu nehmen und damit sehr weit spucken zu können


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn es sich denn auch tatsächlich so zugetragen hat,
> Niemand kann es bezeugen, es gibt nur die Aussage des etwas älteren Herrn,
> Wie gesagt könnte dieser ja auch der Vogelschützerriege angehören und einfach nur Anglerbashing betzreiben.


Es ist tatsächlich PR-mäßig nebensächlich ob es sich so zugetragen hat. Die Geschichte ist nun in der Welt und ist weider ein kleines Mosaiksteinchen im Bild vom bösen (oder zumindest verschrobenen/hanswurstigen) Angler.
Man darf als Angler sich garnicht in solche SItuationen begeben, in denen solche Geschichten entstehen können. Und vor dem tatsächlichen (oder erdichteten) Schleuderschuss kommt das Geärger und die Pöbelei. Reichlich Gelegenheiten, einen solch lächerlichen Konflikt nicht weiter eskalieren zu lassen.

Die WInde der öffentlichen Meinung wehen gegen uns und solche Storys verstärken sie noch. Alle von uns haben es in der Hand dieses Zerrbild durch umsichtiges, korrektes und freundliches Verhalten zu widerlegen. Sich als ANgler in solch eine Posse hineinzubegeben, auf welchem Level auch immer, heisst, uns anderen eine
weitere Hypothek unseres Rufes aufzubürden.

Man könnte auch sagen, das dieser Heini mit seiner Schleuder uns getroffen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2021)

Deswegen versuche ich ja schon vorsorglich, dass als rein regionales seltsames Tun und Gebaren der dortigen (älteren) Menschen zu stigmatisieren


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

werter Minimax ,
ich gehe ja weitgehend mit deinen Äußerungen konform.
Nur mit Deinen Schlussfolgerungen bin ich nicht so ganz einverstanden.
Sie bedeuten nämlich, dass ich sobald ein PETA-Hansel oder anderer Angelgegner auftaucht müsste ich nach Deiner Theorie
sofort meine Sachen packen und verschwinden. Es könnte ja zu einem Wortwechsel kommen.
Das wiederum wäre in der Tat ein gewaltiger Sargnagel für unser Hobby


----------



## rippi (5. August 2021)

Ich halte fest: 

Um die Zukunft des Angelns zu sichern, müssen wir zurückstecken und Nicht-Anglern den Vortritt gewähren. Wir müssen verzichten, um die gute Reputation der Angélerschaft nicht zu entblößen. Um das Angeln zu erhalten müssen wir auch Kompromisse schließen. Wir sollten lieber freiwillig auf jegliches Angeln verzichten, zumindest aber auf die stärkst möglichste Weise einschränken, als uns das Angeln verbieten zu lassen. 
Frei nach Wolfgang Richard Bach
Noch die Nachnachwelt wird diesen Satz in Ehren halten. 

-> Dieser Satz darf gerne vom DAFV verwendet werden. <-


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> werter Minimax ,
> ich gehe ja weitgehend mit deinen Äußerungen konform.
> Nur mit Deinen Schlussfolgerungen bin ich nicht so ganz einverstanden.
> Sie bedeuten nämlich, dass ich sobald ein PETA-Hansel oder anderer Angelgegner auftaucht müsste ich nach Deiner Theorie
> ...


Ich meinte es nicht in Absolutismen.  Natürlich kann man sich behaupten und mit anderen eine Kompromiss schliessen. Nur wenn das Gegenüber jeder Verständigung und jeglichem Ausgleich sich verschliesst, dann liegt auch kein Segen darin sich mit einer solchen Pfeife anzulegen- und jeder "Sieg" (was ist das überhaupt?) in einem solchen Konflikt wird einem auf die Füsse fallen.
Man muss halt wissen mit wem man reden und sich verständigen kann und bei welchen Zeitgenossen Hopfen und Malz verloren ist. 
Es ist nicht nötig, die Empfehlung zur Besonnenheit auch und grade im Angesicht unerträglicher Zeitgenossen so zu polarisieren.


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2021)

Hallo,


Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> bringen uns vernünftige Angler um unseren eh schon zu Unrecht angekratzten sauberen Ruf.


Keine Ahnung ob der Badegast andere Angler als vernünftig bezeichnen würde. Ich weiß ja nicht mal was sich da tatsächlich zugetragen hat.

Ich weiß nur, dass solche Meldungen die ja einfach als Tatsachen hingestellt werden, sicher nicht zur Imageförderung von Anglern beitragen.



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wie gut das er in Deutschland geangelt hat, oder den Opa beschossen hat


Wenn das tatsächlich so gewesen ist, fände ich es auch in DE nicht gut. 

Solche Dinge würden mir überall auf der Welt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur wenn das Gegenüber jeder Verständigung und jeglichem Ausgleich sich verschliesst, dann liegt auch kein Segen darin sich mit einer solchen Pfeife anzulegen-


bei dem von mir genannten Personenkreis kannst Du mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen.
Also doch die Sachen packen?


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bei dem von mir genannten Personenkreis kannst Du mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen.
> Also doch die Sachen packen?


Na, beispielsweise kam ich neulich an eine meiner Lieblingsstellen und da schwamm ärgerlicherweise ein altes Ehepaar. Ich hab gefragt ob sie noch lange schwimmen würden, das wäre meine absolute Toplieblingsstelle. Ne, kein Problem, sie wollen noch ne viertelstunde planschen, dann wären sie weg. Prima, ich kam nach ner Viertelstunde wieder alles, schick.

So, hätten sie jetzt auf meine Frage unwillig oder aggro reagiert und gesagt "Harharhar, niemals, du verdammter Tiermörder, wir bleiben hier die die nächsten 2Tage, wir sind nämlich von den PETA-Senioren-Kampfschwimmertruppe und wollen euch Angler fertigmachen!"
Ja was hätte man denn da machen sollen, ausser weiterziehen?

So, und im umgekehrten Fall, wenn einen die Plagegeister heimsuchen, dann kann man sie höflich auffordern die weiterzuziehen, und wenn sie einen aber ärgern wollen und sich aggresiv gebärden ruft man halt die Polizei.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, beispielsweise kam ich neulich an eine meiner Lieblingsstellen und da schwamm ärgerlicherweise ein altes Ehepaar. Ich hab gefragt ob sie noch lange schwimmen würden, das wäre meine absolute Toplieblingsstelle. Ne, kein Problem, sie wollen noch ne viertelstunde planschen, dann wären sie weg. Prima, ich kam nach ner Viertelstunde wieder alles, schick.
> 
> So, hätten sie jetzt auf meine Frage unwillig oder aggro reagiert und gesagt "Harharhar, niemals, du verdammter Tiermörder, wir bleiben hier die die nächsten 2Tage, wir sind nämlich von den PETA-Senioren-Kampfschwimmertruppe und wollen euch Angler fertigmachen!"
> Ja was hätte man denn da machen sollen, ausser weiterziehen?
> ...


Klar, so würde ich es auch machen.
Nur was ist dann gewonnen?
Polente taucht auf und die behaupten du hast mit der Schleuder auf sie geschossen.
Und jetzt?


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die WInde der öffentlichen Meinung wehen gegen uns und solche Storys verstärken sie noch. ....



Warum-- *IST*!? das so -- oder wird es nur so *empfunden* - sind wir Angler *Opfer einer intoleranten Allgemeinheit* !? oder sind wir Angler nur in der 

*Opfer-Rolle* , die wir uns selbst auferlegen?

Wenn man sich als Angler unverstanden sieht, muss das ja nicht tatsächlich auch so sein - ich denke eher Randgruppen "hassen" "den" Angler - dem Großteil sind "wir" doch egal ?! Oder es interessiert die Mehrheit sogar!?

Wie ist das Image in der Bevölkerung wirklich ?

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> oder sind wir Angler nur in der *Opfer-Rolle* , die wir uns selbst auferlegen?
> 
> Wenn man sich als Angler unverstanden sieht, muss das ja nicht tatsächlich auch so sein - ich denke eher Randgruppen "hassen" "den" Angler - dem Großteil sind "wir" doch egal ?! Oder es interessiert die Mehrheit sogar!?
> 
> ...



Stimmt, das ist ein guter EInwand.


----------



## Mikesch (5. August 2021)

Isch 'abe gar keine Schleuder.


----------



## angler1996 (5. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich halte fest:
> 
> Um die Zukunft des Angelns zu sichern, müssen wir zurückstecken und Nicht-Anglern den Vortritt gewähren. Wir müssen verzichten, um die gute Reputation der Angélerschaft nicht zu entblößen. Um das Angeln zu erhalten müssen wir auch Kompromisse schließen. Wir sollten lieber freiwillig auf jegliches Angeln verzichten, zumindest aber auf die stärkst möglichste Weise einschränken, als uns das Angeln verbieten zu lassen.
> Frei nach Wolfgang Richard Bach
> ...


Rippi- warst Du der Schwimm_Opa und bist doch schlimmer als berichtet getroffen worden, eventuell gar am.... ;-))) ?

soryy


----------



## rippi (5. August 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Rippi- warst Du der Schwimm_Opa und bist doch schlimmer als berichtet getroffen worden, eventuell gar am.... ;-))) ?
> 
> soryy


Hallo anlger1996 , ja ich war es. Ich wurde gar nicht getroffen. Da war auch kein Angler. Habe ich alles erfunden, weil mir langweilig war hahaha. Und ich Peta-Anhänger bin hohohoho.


----------



## Nouldes (9. August 2021)

Gott, das ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2021)

Nouldes schrieb:


> Gott, das ist ja furchtbar.


Was ?
Das Gemecker vom älteren Herrn, vom Angler, oder, dass wir alle gar nicht wissen, was sich wirklich zugetragen hat ?
Oder, dass der Beitrag in der Presse nicht im Konjunktiv geschrieben wurde ?


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ?
> Das Gemecker vom älteren Herrn, vom Angler, oder, dass wir alle gar nicht wissen, was sich wirklich zugetragen hat ?
> Oder, dass der Beitrag in der Presse nicht im Konjunktiv geschrieben wurde ?


Nein, lieber hanzz ich glaube er meint die Mühsal die es bereitet, in random Threads inhaltslose und unverbindliche Einzeiler zu verfassen um später unauffälliger den Auftrag zum Link-spammen erfüllen zu können.


----------

